# 1969 Pontiac GTO sail panel trim?



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

I am hoping somebody can give me some insight on to how to finish the sail panel. The headliner is installed, the sail panel installed but I am sure there is some trim that goes toward the rear of the quarter window. I just am not sure what it is as this car did not even have a headliner when I got it.

I will attach some pictures to help describe what I'm talking about.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There's a plastic/rubberish trim molding that runs over the edge of the headliner from the vent to quarter window. They are available at Ames. 
All the front, rear and side glass have this trim moulding


----------

